# Services in Tomcat einbinden?



## LastUnicorn (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe schon versucht zu suchen aber irgendwie habe ich die falschen Worte . Zumindest führt meine Suche nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis. Aber vielleicht kann mir ja von euch einer helfen:

Ich möchte einen kleinen TCP-Listener basteln, der praktisch beim Start des Tomcat auf einem bestimmten Port lauschen soll. Mit Tomcat bin ich allerdings noch nicht so sehr warm geworden, kurz: Ich weiss nicht wie ich solche Servcies/Deamons einhängen soll, dass sie beim Start des Servers mit hoch fahren und beim Beenden des Servers runterfahren. 

Über einen Link, eine kurze Info, ein Schlagwort oder so wäre ich echt sehr dankbar .


----------



## maki (27. Mai 2011)

*verschoben*

Solltest dich mit Java WebApps beschäftigen, die werden von einem Servlet Container bei  starten hochgefahren, und beim runterfahren runterfahren


----------



## PE (31. Mai 2011)

Du könntest einen ServletContextListener - wird beim Starten und Beenden der Anwendung aufgerufen - einbinden und beim initialisieren einen Socket starten.
Peter


----------

